
Sear: An always-encrypted tar-like file archive format - Perceptes
https://github.com/iqlusioninc/sear
======
Perceptes
Submitting this re: the recent discussion about PGP alternatives. It seems
right in line with the types of tools that were being suggested for replacing
specific use cases of PGP. Written by Tony Arcieri, who is well-regarded in
the cryptography community.

------
blacksqr
When they said tar-like, I imagined they meant individual files could be
extracted from an archive, but it seems not.

~~~
agucova
"However, it also provides seekability, allowing individual files within the
archive to be decrypted, in addition to seeking within those files"; I don't
it's implemented yet, but the protocol seems to have that capability.

------
baxter001
NOTE: sear is presently vaporware, so this won't do a whole lot yet.

~~~
saagarjha
Ha, interesting that the project describes themselves that way!

------
inlined
What is the benefit of this over ZIP with extensions? That the headers are
encrypted rather than falsified?

------
hprotagonist
OrdoEmacs grows one step closer.

